# Ikariam!!



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

I've recently started playing this game again after a few years break.
And wanted to know if anyone else fancies playing again?
I'm up and running on our old stomping ground of epsilon on Ikariam.usa

Let me know


----------

